# Anyone used Splintex Gold?



## zoeshiloh (7 October 2009)

I have tried everything else I can think of! DMSO, cold hosing, magnet boots etc etc. Horse has never been lame on splint, but I would like to show him in the future. I have read rave reviews about this stuff, and my vet thinks it will do the trick but just wondered if anyone has first hand experience?


----------



## vhf (7 October 2009)

Used it, the splint did reduce, but it didn't go and it would have reduced somewhat anyway, so...
To be honest, the magnet wrap I used first seemed to have more impact, but maybe it was reducing faster by itself at that stage! It was a particularly spectacular splint initially, just a normal obvious one after 6 months intensive "work" on my part. (Vet advice was to accept and ignore it as horse wasn't lame and wasn't really a show horse.)


----------



## zoeshiloh (7 October 2009)

Thanks for that. Splint sits just below the knee. He is in magnetic boots every day, alternated with cold hosing and using DMSO but its not seeming to make a difference. Someone suggested that ultrasound can reduce splint size, and the vet has even said it is possible to operate and remove them now too. I don't really want to go down that route though...


----------



## vhf (7 October 2009)

I have heard the ops can be very successful, wasn't a consideration for me as horse was really an eventer. I vaguely remember that you got "DMSO" and "DMSO with something in it" (that you can't get any more) and you needed (controversially) the "something" for it to be effective.
I gave the rest of my splintex bottle to sister with a showing horse with a splint-like lump, but I don't remember now how much success she had with it.
Good luck!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (7 October 2009)

splintex works well. dont know if it was gold!! can cause a blister reaction. Radiol bone linement works well too. but most splints reabsorb and reduce in 6 to 12 months anyhow so it a bit of a chicken and egg situation. (no maybe a half in head and sh9ulders and the other half not?) it will take your nail varnish off tho!!!


----------

